# What is the best way to model sugar cane two axle cars?



## StevenJ (Apr 24, 2009)

http://www.reindeerpass.com/Dand-RGW-Mini-Gondola.aspx

I'm thinking of buying some HLW mini cars to convert them to sugar cane cars. What is the best material in G scale to use to simulate sugar cane to load in the gondolas? Also what Kadee coupler goes best with the little HLW two axle gondolas? Thanks again in advance. 


http://www.nemodel.com/shop/agora.cgi?cart_id=1868440.7629*T22Pq2&p_id=2262&xm=on&ppinc=search2

Also looking at North East Narrow Gauge. I have one of their combine kits which is confusing to say the least but how hard can it be to put together a little gondola? LOL I know if you have to ask well then you already know. Anyway I look forward to your answers.


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

Greetings,

For modeling the cane I have seen guys from Australia use broom straw cut to 2 or 3 inches long. 


As to cars you might think about ordering from E-bay ( http://www.ebay.com/itm/G-Scale-Fla...233764?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item231c18a9e4 ), I have had several good experiences with the seller, in fact I have had no bad experiences at all. He also has just the couplers and axle boxes so you could build your own cars. I will grant you that you might want to replace the wheels with something else, but I think after you paint them they would look OK.

Depending on how I was going to load the car you would need to add end bulkheads and or side stakes.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

LGB had a stake car thats perfect for a cane car, I use HLW gondolas with the sides cut out leaving just the center stakes on the side and the bulkheads on the ends. I use link and pin couplers on my stuff, Ozark and some 16mm scale L&Ps from a guy in Sri Lanka! 

I like the cut up broom straw idea, I use commercially available straw bales on my cane cars.


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

It all depends, 
How "scale" are you going to go? There is a thread on the 7/8th list now (www.7-8ths.info) where pictures of broom straw as cane loads can be found. Different locales, Australia-Hawaii-Fiji, used different types of cane cars though it sounds like you are thinking of "whole stick" loads which can be oriented fore/aft or sidways, both are prototypical. I have a book "Cane Train" by Dyer and Hodge which shows long trains of small four wheelers loaded with cane pieces so wide that they flex downward at the ends dragging on the ground. The all around best resource for sugar cane modeling is www.zelmeroz.com. Lynn Zelmer has assembled an amazing amount of information and it is easy to get lost for hours on his site. I suggest you start by clicking on CaneSIG then modeling resources. There is a long list including drawings of sugar cane equipment......... 
If you don't wish to go that far then get the Hartland flats(theyre great value for the money-I have a string of them for my Wienermobile train), stick some wooden pieces in the corner stake pockets, cut up an old broom (the pieces should probably be at least 4" long but they won't flex downward on the ends), use a piece of chain to hold the loads down, hook them up to a small locomotive and...... 
Have fun, 
Tom


----------



## StevenJ (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm going for 1:19th roughly 30 inch gauge on 45 mm track. Thanks for that site Tom. Andre, Vsmith I decided to try straw bales for now. I found some on ebay with free shipping. Andre that kit looks nice but I want metal wheels and knuckle couplers as I'm not really using link and pin. I ordered one NE Narrow Gauge gondola to see how easy it is to build as it met all my requirements, metal wheels, wood body, and knuckle coupler at a fair price. Can I use diluted Elmer's glue to spray on the straw bales load in the gondola to keep it in there like people do with activated carbon on simulated coal loads? Just curious if would look right.


----------



## choochoowilly (Oct 31, 2016)

I used HLW cars cause I got then dirt cheap, used #196 evergreen styrene for posts with .20 shim to make post tight and sheet styrene between the end post for bulk head


----------



## choochoowilly (Oct 31, 2016)

Wasn't real happy with the sugar cane I'm making, used cooking bamboo skewers and warped them on a jig, to make them non straight, after soaking over night and then drying. Little too big and not very real looking, just haven't been able to find a broom with good straw yet, they are glued to a piece of foam. I'll keep looking for the perfect broom and wait till after I paint them


----------



## FHPB (Feb 25, 2011)

Those cars look great! Around here, ornamental grasses are a big thing. Many of them scale pretty well for cane. Perhaps check with a garden center and see what's good for your climate? Might as well have a cane field, while you're at it.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice cars. (That's a 5 year old thread by the way, so don't go looking for NENG.)

LGB makes 'suger cane' cars on their Feldbahn (field railway) frame with small wheels.


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

HLW minis are fun little cars to tinker with. They do come as bagged kits labeled Make and Take. They are fairly lightweight and come with plastic wheels which you assemble on to a steel rod axle. Turns out that the kit journals will readily accept Bachmann's 31mm metal wheels therefore I add them for the weight. And sometimes also glue a large washer underneath car.
Coupler mount is this configuration; cars come with hook and loop style.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I cut the ends out for the Kadee body mount G couplers. I run these on a 29 inch diameter circle. Also I use the USA Trains wheels for more weight as they are brass and very heavy.


----------

